# Files



## chatter chatter cut cut (Aug 29, 2021)

after watching a utube video where the lathe user managed to get a owe from a file handle [puncture- blood] went to the shed and got some old pear wood leftover from spoon making . turned out some file handles.  feel safer now.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Aug 29, 2021)

Old timers trick that I learned many many years ago. If you use a file without a handle on a lathe, you turn the file backwards and pull instead of push the file. Les chance of catching on something and it will pull the file from your hand rather than puncture your hand.
Still best to use a handle.

Richard


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 29, 2021)

When using a file on the lathe, I always hold it so the end of the tang is held away from my fingers and the palm so if it does grab, it will shoot past my hand.  This is also one of the few times when being a lefty is beneficial as I am standing away from the headstock instead of in front of it.  If the file were to launch out of my grip, my body is safely out of the way.  I also don't have a death grip in the far end of the file to reduce the possibility of pulling my hand into the work.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 29, 2021)

I like to see safety related threads as many of us have had little or no training in this area.


----------



## francist (Aug 29, 2021)

How about a couple pictures of the handles and a few of your spoons? Always nice to see the fruits of people’s efforts.

-frank


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 29, 2021)

A friend recently commented on my filing form on the lathe, noting that it looked like I'd done a lot of it. I don't even think about it much, but I instinctively hold the file handle in my left hand (I'm a rightie) and the opposite end with my right. This puts my body out of the line of fire and reduces the likelihood of contacting the chuck. It only took one incident with the sharp edges of soft jaws to teach me this technique. The scars have healed.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 29, 2021)

I would NEVER use a file in the lathe without a handle; this I was taught in high school, now nearly 60 years ago. Filing with the left hand is quite a good ideal, I wish I had the coordination to do it, a lot of old timers did it that way, I think it probably started with belt driven lathes to keep away from the moving belt.


----------



## hman (Aug 29, 2021)

I go to the dollar store and buy putty knives. Pull out the blades. Then use a center drill to give a start point in the middle of the "smile." Heat the file tang with a torch and push it on.  Simple $1 file handle, non-slip surfaces, even a hanging hole.  Once the file cools, the re-solidified plastic holds it nicely


----------



## BladesIIB (Aug 29, 2021)

Nicholson sells a nice file handle. Threaded insert locks on the tang. They come in several sizes and you can look up the sizing chart for most file types to find the correct handle. Just a few dollars and reusable so last nearly forever. 
Nicholson 21514 HANDLE,PH6,RED PLASTIC,W/THREADED INSERT https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GZDRVO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_NZ2CTZN40CX18P464VV5


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 30, 2021)

*Buy* this, *buy* that, throw money at the problem. . . Doesn't anyone keep old broomsticks any more? Among other things, they make great file handles.
.


----------



## jrkorman (Aug 30, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> *Buy* this, *buy* that, throw money at the problem. . . Doesn't anyone keep old broomsticks any more? Among other things, they make great file handles.
> .


Harder and harder to find wood brooms any longer! But you make a good point.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 30, 2021)

I interviewed for a maintenance job at a broom factory. They're still making wooden handled brooms 24/7/363 as far as I could tell. Partially why I didn't take the job. They said it was a 72 hour per week position. No thank you!!!


----------



## francist (Aug 30, 2021)

Maintenance job at a broom factory? What, they needed someone to sweep up…?


----------

